
Show HN: Cellular Sprites – Generate 8-bit sprites using Cellular Automata - ljvmiranda
https://cellular-sprites.herokuapp.com/
======
ljvmiranda
Hi everyone! Here's a fun web-app that I made to generate random sprites using
Cellular Automata. For this, I used Seagull
([https://github.com/ljvmiranda921/seagull](https://github.com/ljvmiranda921/seagull)),
a Python library for Conway's game of life, and streamlit!

Cellular automatons are interesting creatures, using a discrete mathematical
model, you can approximately simulate artificial life. Use this web-app to
control reproduction and stasis rates, then observe how your sprites will
transform!

